

Synopsis of "Cryptography Engineering" blog posts - sweis
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2012/06/posts-so-far.html

======
sweis
Matthew Green from Johns Hopkins has a great crypto blog. This summarizes some
of his posts.

